# What can we do for our troops for xmas?



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

How can we get xmas presents to our troops as a whole? Anybody ever thought about trying to do this? What would be our plan of attack & how can we make this thing be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Not sure how this would work..however, you might contact somebody with the Brazoria County Cavalry. They have a website. I know they send the troops stuff all the time..might try them!! And this is a great idea!! Count me in !!


----------

